# One pest pro says I have subs, the other says no???



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah- who do I believe? I figure is a pro says there are none, maybe hes right, and maybe the other saw a tube which was built during the Roman Empire, and wants to scare me into drilling into my garage floor for $800 extra.

(I havnt been there yet- house is far away....)

What should I do?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait until you can be on site and see them for yourself.
That would have to be a huge garage to cost that much extra.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

nice to see h.o. aren't always buying the no subs thing,not that it's always a bad thing,tell them to prove it


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok what are subs?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why the OP said sub's I have no clue.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=slv8-w3i&va=subterranean+termites


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

*Subterranean*


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i was completely off base with that one:huh:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It doesn’t sound urgent in any case unless a real estate transaction is pending. Find out where the evidence was seen and look for yourself. When there is minimal evidence it is possible for one guy to see it and another guy not to. I’ve been both guys at different times. I feel safe in saying that you have a minimal problem if any. The evidence may in fact be old and that is hard to tell. If there is evidence, a good option is to keep monitoring it and the surrounding areas. 

If a real estate transaction is pending or contingent, then all bets are off as the liability issues will drive this towards treatment. Keep us posted.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

PAbugman said:


> It doesn’t sound urgent in any case unless a real estate transaction is pending. Find out where the evidence was seen and look for yourself. When there is minimal evidence it is possible for one guy to see it and another guy not to. I’ve been both guys at different times. I feel safe in saying that you have a minimal problem if any. The evidence may in fact be old and that is hard to tell. If there is evidence, a good option is to keep monitoring it and the surrounding areas.
> 
> If a real estate transaction is pending or contingent, then all bets are off as the liability issues will drive this towards treatment. Keep us posted.


Wow, thanks guys. Good perspectives. I feel better now. Yes, I figured if a pro can miss a tube, cant be such a emergency situation. I WILL wait, and check out for myself, AND monitor it, like PA says. 

The garage is 20x20', thats all. 2 car. When your an "out of state buyer", the vultures smell meat, and the $$$$ go up, I figure. Im not gonna panic.


----------

